# CCA Banquet June 21st Alvin Pearland Chapter



## jsbay (Dec 24, 2006)

Thursday June 21st Pearland CCA chapter will be hosting a fund raising banquet at the KC Hall in Pearland. There is a great kayak package with 2 kayaks and a custom McClain trailer to be raffled off along with many other items. Doors open at 6pm, tickets are 40$ at the door. Includes a steak dinner from Outback Steak House and a CCA membership. contact jeff at 281.924.8578 for more info.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm going to try to make it. Will be my first.

Robert


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I just might be able to make that one. Thanks for the hedzup.

Mike


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there helping Jeff and crew out with the Banquet. This is a small Chapter but full of heart and spirit. Come on out and support them if you can. 

Don


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Reminder, tonight is the Banquet! Hope to see you there!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Our company has 2 tables, but unfortunately I will not be able to make it up. I have attended the last 3 years. Look for the Bay Ltd. tables and Kevin Gregory (IGO320 on this board)


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

There were some great bargains on trips last night! Attendance appeared a bit low but an over all great time was had by all. Great meeting new people and seeing some old familiar faces!


----------

